
Emotion semantics show both cultural variation and universal structure - YeGoblynQueenne
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/366/6472/1517.abstract
======
woodandsteel
Interesting, but it doesn't get at the more important question of whether or
not the same meanings can be communicated in different languages, whether with
one word or several.

It seems to me that every language must be able to, for instance, convey that
a situation is such that harm may occur. Perhaps it has one word like "danger"
that covers all such situations, or different words for different types of
harm that may occur, but the basic meaning is the same.

